# Zeiss Jena Arbeitsleuchte 250



## ZeissOEM2 (Oct 2, 2005)

edit


----------



## mattheww50 (Oct 2, 2005)

YOu are probably in for some rough sledding. I don't think Zeiss Jena exists as such any longer.
Very little data or infrastructure of the two companies survived WW II.

At the end of WWII, what was left of Zeiss was split into two parts. Since you have used the word Jena, it was a product of the plant that ended up in East Germany after WWII. 


Carl Zeiss was the West German Version, Zeiss Jena was the East German. In the 1950's and early 1960's having to label goods 'made in USSR Occupied Germany' wasn't real good for sales, and Carl Zeiss owned the Zeiss Trademark, and Carl Zeiss name in the west. ( if you don't believe it, find yourself an Exacta VX camera from that era and look at the labeling).

Translation: YOu are probably looking at would qualify as a museum piece.
Since it is a 24 volt lamp, the place to look for a lamp is probably Airport and Aircraft lighting (which is largely 24 volt).


----------



## jtice (Oct 2, 2005)

OK, here are some photos of his setup 

Here is the bulb in question.















Not sure if this really needs posted, but thought I would add it, 
I beleave he was thinking of using that light, with this range finder.
Here is the range finder, Im not sure what all it can do, 
but it looks cool !!!






I must say that is one REALLY nice view !
No wonder he wants to use this setup !






~John


----------



## ZeissOEM2 (Oct 2, 2005)

edit


----------



## jtice (Oct 3, 2005)

ah, didnt know you needed the pdf posted also,
ill post it tonight when I get home from work.


----------



## ZeissOEM2 (Oct 3, 2005)

edit


----------



## ZeissOEM2 (Oct 3, 2005)

edit


----------



## mattheww50 (Oct 3, 2005)

Generally the fit and finish on the Zeiss Jena consumer products wasn't good, although the optics were generally good. Exacta Bodies often had downright crude fits and finish. You could often feel the burrs on the gears when you would wind them or **** the shutter. The insides were often mechanically 'ugly'...

However the fit and finish on the Jena military goods tended to be excellent. I have a pair of 8 x 40 water proof roof prism binoculars made by Zeiss Jena for the Warsaw Pact, and no doubt widely exported, however unlike the consumer goods, they charged good money for the military goods.

Of course they had much stronger incentives to be a bit more careful on the military fit and finish.
**** off a Russian General, and he might just have you taken out and shot.....

The rangefinder is about the right size and shape for a Tank (T72?) or a bunker. The baseline length suggests it is probably accurate out to about 2500 meters, and that was just about the limit for most tank guns in the era.


----------



## ZeissOEM2 (Oct 3, 2005)

edit


----------



## ZeissOEM2 (Oct 7, 2005)

edit


----------



## ZeissOEM2 (Oct 10, 2005)

edit


----------



## chip nedza (Oct 18, 2006)

Hi;Just purchased a Zeiss OEM2 Range Finder,however the instruction are in German,which I don't understand.Can anyone help me.Thanks,Chip


----------



## ZeissOEM2 (Oct 19, 2006)

IMG]


----------



## chip nedza (Oct 19, 2006)

Hi O.Reidar;Thanks for help .I should have it by the end of next week,then I'll give it a try. My Swedish Artillery Optic Clinometer arrived today,no instructions,will have to figure that out also.Can I E-Mail you pictures.Regards,Chip


----------



## chip nedza (Oct 19, 2006)

Here are the pictures of my Swedish sight-finder. Can someone tell me how to use it?

Thanks,
Chip


----------



## ZeissOEM2 (Oct 20, 2006)

[QUOTEedit


----------



## cy (Oct 20, 2006)

super cooool range finder!!!


----------



## chip nedza (Oct 24, 2006)

Hi O.R.; Got unit today,serial #388,dated 1976,total weight 216 lbs.Got the inverted triangle figured out.What are the two control knobs on on right side with # in display used for.Thanks,Chip


----------

